# subpanel mounting on concrete basement foundation wall



## bulk88 (Feb 2, 2009)

Are there are code issues with mounting a subpanel directly to the concrete foundation wall of a basement, vs screwing OSB or plywood to concrete basement wall, then screwing the subpanel onto the board? The basement is finished, but foundation walls are bare concrete, electrical stuff is surface AC cable when it needs to provide outlets and devices on foundation wall. Basement is always dry, no sump pumps, no moisture coming through foundation wall. Very low water table area.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

No i'm sure you can do it but why not just put up some plywood?


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

bulk88 said:


> Are there are code issues with mounting a subpanel directly to the concrete foundation wall of a basement, vs screwing OSB or plywood to concrete basement wall, then screwing the subpanel onto the board? The basement is finished, but foundation walls are bare concrete, electrical stuff is surface AC cable when it needs to provide outlets and devices on foundation wall. Basement is always dry, no sump pumps, no moisture coming through foundation wall. Very low water table area.



How will you secure the cables comming out of the panel with no board?
Why not use a piece of plywood?
Jamie


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

If it's because of looks, you can always paint the plywood.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

There aren't basements around here, so I have no residential experience here, but it's very common to mount a panel, and conduit directly to a concrete wall in a commercial/industrial building. 

I usually use Tapcons to anchor the panel, and either unistrut or one-hole straps to hold the conduit, again with Tapcons. 

Rob


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

micromind said:


> There aren't basements around here, so I have no residential experience here, but it's very common to mount a panel, and conduit directly to a concrete wall in a commercial/industrial building.
> 
> I usually use Tapcons to anchor the panel, and either unistrut or one-hole straps to hold the conduit, again with Tapcons.
> 
> Rob


Concur. Here we have lots of basements and we mount them directly to the concrete or block wall. Tapcons (blue concrete screws) are my favorite, but nail pins are good too. There is no concern about strapping cables at least in my house as I use EMT in basements. :thumbsup:


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

micromind said:


> There aren't basements around here, so I have no residential experience here, but it's very common to mount a panel, and conduit directly to a concrete wall in a commercial/industrial building.
> 
> I usually use Tapcons to anchor the panel, and either unistrut or one-hole straps to hold the conduit, again with Tapcons.
> 
> Rob


I would rather stick a tapcon in my eye as to use it for securing something:laughing:. Since I discovered zamacs I haven't looked back. Of course, you better be damn sure of the location before you mount something with a zamac!


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Of course, you better be damn sure of the location before you mount something with a zamac


I despise those things 

I like to be able to take things apart with a screwgun rather than a hammer.


----------



## Bronx (Apr 11, 2008)

*I use ss tapcons or Sleeve anchors*

I agree that a tapcon is a good choice but my company uses ss sleeve anchors because they have a higher holding value. I would not use the hammer drive (metal hit) anchor because it is made out of zamac. Zamac is a pliable metal that has much lower holding values than steel and is a lot less rust resistant. The tapcon is also removable and the hammer drive anchor may drive you to kill yourself if you try to remove it.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bronx said:


> I agree that a tapcon is a good choice but my company uses ss sleeve anchors because they have a higher holding value. I would not use the hammer drive (metal hit) anchor because it is made out of zamac. Zamac is a pliable metal that has much lower holding values than steel and is a lot less rust resistant. The tapcon is also removable and the hammer drive anchor may drive you to kill yourself if you try to remove it.



What? No way man. A tapcon can become loose with not too much effort at all. I'll give it to you that it can be removed easily, but I usually don't put stuff in just to take it out again. And, if you get the hammer drives with the phillips head center pin, it is relatively easy to get back out. Worst case, you have to drill it, but that is rare.


----------



## Bronx (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree that the tapcon can come loose and that is why we use the sleeve anchor. The hammer drive with the screw is called a zamac hammer screw anchor and is only made by powers can be removed easily.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I remove nail drive pins with a chisel and a BIG hammer. They come out, but don't count on saving the box or conduit that it is supporting. I am just the opposite. I used drive pins most of my career. Now the blue screws are all I use. I HATE plastic anchors for any application.


----------



## HCDawg (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all...new guy here....Tapcons are pretty....past that they have a very low shear point so when you really really want your box in this exact location you better not give the tapcon that little extra twist or you are moving the box over and away from the pretty broken tapcon.


----------

